# bamboo and betta, is it safe?



## roadrunner (Apr 3, 2010)

Hello everybody. I was talking to someone at the pet store where they had bamboo and betta in tubular vase that was in the middle of larger aquarium. It looked spectacular and it was great idea on how to heat smaller betta homes, keep them safe and at the same time give them cool view. I was told that is safe for betta. I read lots of mixed opinions on the website, so I was wondering I'll ask the experts here. How safe or not safe is it really? I tried to look for similar post here, but I could not find any. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

Bamboo is fine for aquariums, but in most cases (there have been a few alleged exceptions) only the stalks are able to be submerged because the leaves will rot underwater.


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

yeah, I think it is a gorgeous addition myself  It is just difficult getting the leaves about water, you know? and keeping it from like growing too tall and stuff


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you for your replies


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh goodness, the "betta in the vase"? Please say no. 

Well, it can be safe if you make it. 

1) Heat it properly. 77-80F. 
2) Make sure there is access for the little guy to get air. 
3) Do plenty of water changes. One bamboo will not alter your water changes schedule. 
4) Feed regularly (normally in betta-in-a-vase, they claim bettas will eat the roots of the plants which we all know is .... wrong)
5) Decorate the tank and fill it up with more plants. One bamboo won't cut it for your betta (in terms of alleviating stress and allowing territory). It may not look as pretty, I put the betta first before my own aesthetic needs. 

If you can meet all of those, then yes, it SHOULD be safe. How big is it, may I ask? Approximate inches is just fine, too.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 3, 2010)

Hello xxabc. I saw that in the petstore and I was wondering how good or bad it is for the fish. I'm not sure if I described it properly what I meant so I'll try again. They had about 50gal aquarium and in the middle they had two vases (the ones that look like big tubes; maybe 4-5" diameter) in the middle of the aquarium with the bamboos sticking out and each had a betta in. It was kinda like an aquarium in aquarium where betta was completely separated from other fish in large aquarium. Top of the wase was about an 1-2" above the water in the large aquarium and standing vertical, so definetely betta would have an access to air. As for the temperature, I would assume it would be same as the water in the big tank. I guess it could be decorated somewhat for betta to have hiding place. I should have taken a picture, so people could get better idea what I'm talking about. I was just curious how safe it is. It seemed somewhat cool and I though it may give a betta better homelike surroundings and stable temperature.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

I understand it now. Gotcha. 

In my own personal opinion, I just wouldn't get it. I can't say it's necessarily bad for it because the care is there (if you put filter holes in the vases to allow filter and not a separate buildup of ammonia), but I see it as a waste. There's hardly any swimming room and dthat includes the few inches it has to swim around in a circle. (Mister Sparkle may disagree on the necessities of size, however). 

However, technically... it's not bad for him. But it may stress him out behind surrounded by all those other fish, as not all bettas will accept tankmates. Also, how do you see it as "homelike surroundings"? (Just a question).

Oh, and how tall is it? I'm assuming tall, since it's in a 50?


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

xxabc said:


> (Mister Sparkle may disagree on the necessities of size, however).


I need some dimensions before I'll feel comfortable defending it! 8)


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 3, 2010)

hello everybody. we have a nice discussion going here. I saw it in the pet store (as I mentioned previously). I wasn't gonna necessarily copy it at home, I just thought it was a neat idea on how to have more than 1 betta in larger aquarium. I find this on the net, maybe it will help you.








imagine that placed in the middle of the large aquarium with couple of bamboos added. As for the holes and filtration - without them, I could have more control over the water quality and have fish in larger aquarium in more acidic/alkaline water if need be. Homelike surroundings I meant other underwater life and plants. I guess I wasn't really thinking about that it may stress betta too much with all other fish constantly swimming around, sorry. I thought it may be an interesting idea on how to keep smaller containers heated. Oh and as for dimensions, I only quested.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Much bigger than I thought. 

That actually looks nice...curious how much it holds. Is that the exact kind you were looking at ? The picture you posted looks like a nice home for a betta (with water changes and a heater). I would add some more floating plants and disperse it around the tank, and it'll look real pretty


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

xxabc said:


> Much bigger than I thought.
> 
> That actually looks nice...curious how much it holds. Is that the exact kind you were looking at ? The picture you posted looks like a nice home for a betta (with water changes and a heater). I would add some more floating plants and disperse it around the tank, and it'll look real pretty


Don't be fooled. That betta is minuscule.


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

I think it has too much depth. If more of that volume was horizontally displaced, I think it would be adequate.


----------



## ztohovey (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi,

Just noticed that the photo by Roadrunner shows quite a large vase!--the betta might have a bit of difficulty swimming to the top to breathe. You can get semifloating betta logs, on which the fish can perch. They are completely underwater, and yet closer to the top of the vase/tank so getting to the top of the water is no problem.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

I think anything so vertical is not ideal for bettas or any fish actually.
Bettas(and any fish) enjoy horizontal swimming room more than vertical room. I've yet to come across a fish that enjoy vertical swimming room.


----------

